# Cold smoking on Horizontal Barrel smoker



## backyardgriller (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm just wondering if it is possible to cold smoke on a horizontal barrel smoker.  I have a Charbroil Silver Smoker.  My main interest is making bacon, but I'm concerned I can't keep it cool enough in the cooking chamber.  

Anyone have any experience or sage advice?


----------



## cheech (Jan 11, 2007)

Living in Minn. this time of year I would think getting too hot should not be a problem


----------



## backyardgriller (Jan 11, 2007)

I was thinking that winter might be the only time i can really do it.  I might have to do some testing this weekend to see if i can 1) get the temp low enough and 2) maintain a consistent temp.

By the way, Cheech, how do you like your Little Chief?


----------



## cheech (Jan 11, 2007)

Well I gave up using it once I built the Wookie. It was too small and with out temperature controls it made it difficult to smoke with. But it was my first real smoker so it hold a special spot in my heart


----------



## zardnok (Jan 30, 2007)

Get a coffee can, poke some holes in the bottom/side of it for airflow, drop 5 or 6 lit charcoal briquettes in, wrap some wood chips in a foil pouch, poke a few holes in the pouch and toss it on top of the briquettes.  The coffee can will hold the coals inside and keep the heat contained for the most part.  The wood chips inside the foil pouch will provide the smoke you are looking for as well as keep the direct heat from the briquettes to a minimum.  

If your coffee can goes out, remove it and replace the briquettes and foil pouch of wood chips.


----------



## backyardgriller (Jan 30, 2007)

That sounds like an effective method, Zardnok.  Thanks!


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 30, 2007)

Raun,
             If you're planning to do much cold smoking in the future, you might want to invest in a cheap hotplate.  You know, the kind of thing students used to use in the dorms.  Skip the c'coal altogether, put some chips in a cast iton skillet or a smoker box, set the box on the hotplate in the firebox, close both dampers most of the way and smoke on.

If you need more heat, an infrared propane (radiant) heater works nicely.  (I'm assuming that you don't want to exceed the 100* mark.

Tim


----------



## mrgrumpy (Jan 30, 2007)

I was going to suggest maybe a small gas burner and turn it down real low.  That would be an alternative to the hot plate.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/w...70_16707_16707

Bill


----------

